# This graph cannot preview??? Webcam help



## FrozenGopher (Dec 13, 2010)

My webcam only works the first time right out of the box and wont work again, I have bought 3 now all 3 worked at first now wont work at all. Amcap says "This graph cannot preview" I know they work but how do i fix i looked at similar problems and all their solutions havent worked. I am not buying anymore webcams is there a way i can force it to work? I am using vista.


----------

